# Mahindra front tires



## Mingo (Feb 20, 2011)

I keep having to replace front tire tubes in Mahindra 4025.
Does anyone have a source for better tubes stock, and replacement tubes are thin, and not Hd.
I may end up getting them foam filled. Any thoughts ?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

What are you driving over? How are the tubes failing?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The front tires should be 6X16, and any farm tire supplier will have replacement tubes. I suspect you are picking up thorns from the local brush. If that is the case, you should ask the local farm tire supplier about puncture resistant tires as they have a barrier belt. Thicker tubes will not solve puncture problems.


----------

